# St. Paul Ice Fishing Show



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Was in Minneapolis this weekend for shopping and the Vikings game when I realized the ice fishing show was going on as well. Had never been there before but I'm sure glad I didn't miss it. Lots of houses I'd never seen or heard of before....the most expensive one I saw was $38,000!! 

Anyone else go this weekend?


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

A $38,000 ice fishing house? Does it come equipped with it's own dancing girls? I suppose the sky's the limit!


----------



## GB Huntress (Dec 3, 2007)

Yeah, I know! It's unreal... the stuff they have there is amazing  I went last year and I loved it... wish I could've gone this year but I was stuck up in Brainerd getting snowed on :roll:


----------

